# HELP! Maltese puppy peeing everywhere!



## Megansmom

hey guys

My new maltese puppy is named Megan and she is 13 weeks old. ive had her for a month today.

My problem is that she is peeing all over house. ive tried everything that experienced dog owners in my family have told me like: time-out, yell "no", spanking (wood spoon not metal dont worry lol), leaving in crate, giving less water etc. Non of these things work at all because when I let her out she pees anyway but gets sneakier every time. 

I know Megan is still a pup but she is 13 weeks old and should know better by now. my dad had a Labrador that was potty trained by 9 weeks old he said. i know she knows better because she hides to go pee and won't let me catch her afterwards because shes knows she is so naughty. shes always goes under our dresser and it is impossible to get her out! the other day she did a poo poo under there and hole bedroom stinks now. 

if anybody knows how i can make the naughty princess stop peeing all the darn time i would much appreciate it!

THANKS!

-KAREN


----------



## Cosy

Maltese are not labs. They have much smaller bladders and go more often. 13 weeks is too young to expect perfection
and since the breeder let her go at 8 wks or so she is going to need extra training. Reputable breeders don't let them
go to their new homes before 12 weeks. 
You will need to contain her in an area where she can play and go on a pee pad (if you're not taking her out every
20 minutes). She needs to be crated when you cannot watch her. That way she won't go on your carpet.


----------



## myfairlacy

Is this for real?? I really hope you aren't hitting your dog with a wooden spoon..or anything.

Toy breed puppies are COMPLETELY different than large breeds like a labrador and mature much slower. Their bladders are also much smaller. Maltese shouldn't leave their breeder until at least 12 weeks of ago so you got your puppy way too young. I've never heard of a toy breed puppy being 100% potty trained by 13 weeks. They are really just starting to get full bladder control around that time. 

How often do you take your puppy out? You ought to be taking out every 30 minutes to an hour during times when your puppy is out and playing. When your puppy potties outside (or on the pad if that's what you use) you should praise and give a treat immediately so they associate good things with pottying in the right spot. I do like crate training if done correctly. 

Your puppy most likely now associates going to the bathroom with getting scolded and hit (spanked). She doesn't understand that she is going in the wrong place..just knows that you seeing her go will get her in trouble. That is why she hides. She's afraid of you. Positive reinforcement is ALWAYS better and more effective than negative..negative only teaches your dog to be afraid of you.

Also, if your puppy is really peeing very often, you should have a urinalysis done to check for a urinary tract infection.


----------



## The A Team

Have you tried crate training Her? I mean bringing her out of her crate only to pee and go poopies either outside or on a pee pee pad? 

I have a nine month old pup who is not quite trained yet, so I know how fustrating it is.

Each morning I take her out of her play pen and carry her outsdie....she always pee pee's and poopie's. But she'll do the same thing indoors :bysmilie: 

I'm hoping in time she'll follow my other girl, (Abbey) and do what she does. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599

Please don't spank her or deprive her of water. You can give water at scheduled times to help regulate when she pees but she's a growing puppy. Be more patient with her. She's still little and doesn't know any better.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

PLEASE do not spank your dog, it only confuses her. She's far too young to be fully trained. Bonnie was about 6 months old before she was accurate. Do a search on this site for potty training and you'll find a lot of information that can help you.

Again - please do not EVER spank/hit/whatever you want to call it. I don't care what your experienced family members tell you, it's wrong period.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, gosh, I had to sort of squint to read your post so I couldn't read it all clearly because of what I was reading and I just can't handle it. I honestly didn't read it all but I saw that you are hitting your Malt with a spoon and this truly BREAKS MY HEART!!!!! :crying 2: 

I can hardly believe this is for real. I hope it is not but just in case it is ...

Malts are VERY sensitive and loving and devoted and your baby must wonder why you are hitting her. It is up to YOU to train her. If she isn't getting it, it is YOUR fault. If you hit her for peeing she will learn to not pee in front of you. I see that she hides to pee..... that is because you are hitting her. She is JUST A BABY for goodness sakes!! You will hurt the relationship she has with you. What you are doing is NEGATIVE reinforcement/training. This should not be used on any dog and esp. a Malt.

I was having a hard time training my 7-month old Claire (I got her at 7 months) and I learned a lot myself when she was spayed. I got great advice here telling me to watch her all the time and I just wasn't getting what that meant. But when she was spayed I pretty much kept her in a doggy stroller to keep her from playing with Kallie and Catcher. So she had zero chance for an accident. I took her to the pads a lot and said "Hurry up" and sort of pointed to the pads. She would go and I would give her a teeny treat. We did this for two weeks and now she hardly ever has an accident. And I can say Hurry Up and she will pee even if a tiny bit, because she is trained to that word.

Here are some threads to hopefully help you. For your baby's sake I hope you will change what you are doing ...

SM Thread - Examples or Tips on How To Potty Train 

FROM JMM: SM Thread - 4 Months Today

1. Every accident is really your fault for not getting him outside in time. 

2. Playing puppies may need to go every 10-15 minutes. Sleeping puppies can usually go for 1 hour more than their age in months during the day, but for toy breeds with little bladders it can be a bit less. 

3. If your dog has the opportunity to have an accident, you gave it too much freedom. Crate time when you can't watching and leashing your puppy to you are the ideal ways to ensure supervision. Crate time is especially important so that dogs learn how to hold it for brief periods of time. 

4. Motivate your dog to go in the right place. Give good treats and praise when he goes outside every time. Go out with him on a leash each time and praise him. Ignore accidents in the house. Do not punish him. 

5. Set a schedule, especially for feeding and play time. This will help him to need to potty on a schedule. Wake up, outside, eat, outside, play, outside, nap, outside. Eating on a schedule will tend to have him defecating on a schedule which can help aid in housetraining.

SM Thread - Potty Training Frustrations


----------



## totallytotontuffy

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 2 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800219


> hey guys
> 
> My new maltese puppy is named Megan and she is 13 weeks old. ive had her for a month today.
> 
> My problem is that she is peeing all over house. ive tried everything that experienced dog owners in my family have told me like: time-out, yell "no", spanking (wood spoon not metal dont worry lol), leaving in crate, giving less water etc. Non of these things work at all because when I let her out she pees anyway but gets sneakier every time.
> 
> I know Megan is still a pup but she is 13 weeks old and should know better by now. my dad had a Labrador that was potty trained by 9 weeks old he said. i know she knows better because she hides to go pee and won't let me catch her afterwards because shes knows she is so naughty. shes always goes under our dresser and it is impossible to get her out! the other day she did a poo poo under there and hole bedroom stinks now.
> 
> if anybody knows how i can make the naughty princess stop peeing all the darn time i would much appreciate it!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


Karen, 

Megan is a toy breed Maltese dog who should have remained with her "real" mother until she was 12 weeks old. Toy breeds mature at a slower rate than bigger breed dogs, but that is only a part of the equation. 

Training methods have changed over the years and training by using punishment is not going to produce the results you are looking for. Instead, you are instilling fear and confusion in your puppy as well as jeopardizing her health by giving her less water. 

I would suspect that you may get some very upset people responding to your post. *You should never never never spank your puppy with anything, let alone an object such as a wood spoon. Not only are you making her fearful of human beings, you could cause bruising or break her fragile bones. That is called animal abuse. * You are instilling fear and/or aggression in her.

I understand that you are coming here for help, and that is a good thing. Stop doing all of the things that you have been doing, NOW. Educate yourself by searching here and other places on the Internet regarding "positive reinforcement training." You need to get Megan on a schedule for both feeding and pottying. She needs to be taken outside after sleeping, after eating, after playing, and after napping. A maltese puppy should not be left unsupervised to run all over the house until she is potty trained. You need to either keep her right next to you where you can watch for signs that she may need to go out, or she needs to have a gated area, crate, or play pen where she is confined when you cannot supervise her. Please do not ever spank Megan and do not allow your family members to do it either. You are responsible for her emotional and physical health. She is entrusting you to teach her with kindness and love, in return she will give you a lifetime of devotion. Do not fail her and break her spirit.


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 2 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800219


> hey guys
> 
> My new maltese puppy is named Megan and she is 13 weeks old. ive had her for a month today.
> 
> My problem is that she is peeing all over house. ive tried everything that experienced dog owners in my family have told me like: time-out, yell "no", spanking (wood spoon not metal dont worry lol), leaving in crate, giving less water etc. Non of these things work at all because when I let her out she pees anyway but gets sneakier every time.
> 
> I know Megan is still a pup but she is 13 weeks old and should know better by now. my dad had a Labrador that was potty trained by 9 weeks old he said. i know she knows better because she hides to go pee and won't let me catch her afterwards because shes knows she is so naughty. shes always goes under our dresser and it is impossible to get her out! the other day she did a poo poo under there and hole bedroom stinks now.
> 
> if anybody knows how i can make the naughty princess stop peeing all the darn time i would much appreciate it!
> 
> THANKS! -KAREN[/B]


Hi Karen and welcome to SM. 

Ok....we have a lot going wrong here. First of all 13 weeks is a very young baby and should NOT know better than to pee or poop on the floor. I think you may be giving her too much free space. You should purchase a baby gate and confine her to a small area, possibly your kitchen. An area that has hard flooring which is easy to clean and the pup can still see the family and see what is going on. You should always take her to potty before you bring her into other parts of the house to play. During play time stop after about 15 minutes and take her to potty again. 

Spanking, please tell me you really don't spank her. Pups learn behaviors through positive rewards and are so eager to please. If she is hiding it is probably because she is frightened of the negative response. I think at this age she needs to be on a set schedule for potty training. Immediately after she wakes from naps she should be taken to her potty area. Immediately after eating she should be taken to her potty area. If you are very consistent, it won't take long and she will get into a set routine. Accidents may still happen but with positive rewards and praise she will learn in no time. 

If you will let us know if you are potty box training, pad training, or outside training the SM members will be able to better help you.

There are products made for cleaning up accidents which remove the odor enzymes. If you use one of these products your baby won't be inclined to resoil the carpets in accident areas.


----------



## I found nemo

Wooden spoon not metal???????????? :shocked: :faint:
Please listen to all the advice above, please


----------



## momtoboo

You're experienced family members have given you very bad & wrong advice on how to pottytrain a puppy. The real experts here on SM have all given you the correct advice. Please take it. You're puppies health & happiness & well-being depend on you doing it right. Proper crate training is not just locking your puppy in a crate to stop her from peeing on the carpet. This is a timed method,with equal time to play,eat,potty & socialize outside of the crate.The crate should never be used for punishment. Do a google search on crate training a puppy & follow the guidelines. Hitting,yelling,punishing & withholding water is wrong,wrong,wrong. Teach her where to go potty & reward her for doing it there. Clean up the accidents really well with enzyme cleaner & keep using positive methods to teach her.She will eventually get it if YOU do it right. I'm glad you came here for advice, now you're on the right track.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Most of what I would post has already been advised.

I do want to stress how important that punishing ( hitting etc) compounds the problem...not fix it. 
My little Naddie, a rescue, was apparently punished for her potty accidents. (Many times owners don't have patience ... the wee ones simply don't know what is expected ( or, as often as not...just too young to do what is wanted) 

Punishing doesn't help train.... it leads to the pup feeling they need to hide or go in secret for fear of being punished for something they just can't help. This leads to frustration on owners side of the issue.. and often a vicious circle is created. My Naddie was afraid she was doing wrong.... ( even if she was doing 'right' like going outside.) but she only associated potty = punishment... so she 'held' and went in secret. 
She was about 2 years old when I got her. I wanted to train her to outside, but if she saw me looking at her she'd not 'go". .........If she didn't go so I could see, I couldn't praise and break her fear of being seen. Tt took months and months to get her trust and over her fear... and yes many accidents in the house. BUT with positive reinforcement she learned that potty outside was not only Ok, but reaped a treat and praise. This all was with me taking her out on a reg schedule.... and learning her body-mechanics/timing. It took putting her on a long line so I could allow her 'space/privacy' and me a bit out of view ( to start) so she'd "go" then I'd praise and treat. She really did want to please me.. but dear little girl was so confused she didn't know what was expected of her. 

So ...bottom line ...you can create an even more difficult pup to train by punishing. Positive reinforcement is the way to go. This holds for just about any type training in my opinion.


----------



## pammy4501

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 2 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800219


> hey guys
> 
> My new maltese puppy is named Megan and she is 13 weeks old. ive had her for a month today.
> 
> My problem is that she is peeing all over house. ive tried everything that experienced dog owners in my family have told me like: time-out, yell "no", spanking (wood spoon not metal dont worry lol), leaving in crate, giving less water etc. Non of these things work at all because when I let her out she pees anyway but gets sneakier every time.
> 
> I know Megan is still a pup but she is 13 weeks old and should know better by now. my dad had a Labrador that was potty trained by 9 weeks old he said. i know she knows better because she hides to go pee and won't let me catch her afterwards because shes knows she is so naughty. shes always goes under our dresser and it is impossible to get her out! the other day she did a poo poo under there and hole bedroom stinks now.
> 
> if anybody knows how i can make the naughty princess stop peeing all the darn time i would much appreciate it!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


I know I am tired and have a headache. But if this is not some kind of joke, then please call a reputable rescue organization and relinquish your dog now. Anyone that dosn't intuitively know not to "spank" and 13 wk old pup that probably dosn't weigh 2 lbs. yet is probably not qualified to own a Maltese! When she is gone you can go out and get a Lab. I do think (hope) this may be a prank, because anyone who stumbled across this site would know better than to confess to hitting a 13 week old Maltese pup with a wooden spoon and witholding water. This is a joke, right?


----------



## I found nemo

Well she posted at 8:13 and left at 8:16, so she didn't stick around long enough to soak up all the advice.
Hopefully she will stumble upon us again. :blink:


----------



## LJSquishy

Please take all of the above given advice....and...

Expect it to take up to ONE YEAR to fully housetrain your Maltese. Have fun.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

For my female babies, I used really cute panties that they would wear when they were running and playing around the house, when they were smaller a panty liner would suffice and as they got older I would cut up a Poise pad to help absorb the bigger tinkles... I also used the crate method when she was not playing. She did not have free run of the house, especially when were not home.

Of course, every baby is going to have 'accidents' from time to time.. when I find one that I know she has just done, I just look at her and say "Sophia, what have you done?" I don't yell, I don't scream, I say it in a calm voice. She knows what it means.. she will drop her head and her tail, and slinks to her bed. After about a minute, she comes out on her own and jumps in my lap and I tell her that I love her and all is right with our world again. She's really so adorable when she does this.

It just takes time, patience, and A LOT of love! Just as with our children, every fur butt is different and will learn at a different pace.


Good luck~

Talli

Here is an example... she had a pair for each little dress.. 
[attachment=54630anty_shot.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom

GG! I read this and I can hardly believe the post. My emotions go from shock, to disgust, to rage and back again. I cannot add anything to what has already been said.

Your family member have given you wrong advice. If they are hitting their animals they are abusing them as well. You came for advice and you have gotten it, but you haven't stayed to read it.  Hopefuly you will take heed in all the experienced advice given and change you "training method" immediately. 

*Never hit any animal *- a Malt is very emotionally sensitive, they are companion dogs. Around here everyone loves, and lavishes attention on them. They are special gifts that are lent to us for a short time. If you cannot take the proper care of this precious fluff, call a Maltese Rescue, thay will find a non-violent, loving forever home her.

:new_shocked: :smmadder:


----------



## fredsmama

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jul 2 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800284


> QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 2 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800219





> hey guys
> 
> My new maltese puppy is named Megan and she is 13 weeks old. ive had her for a month today.
> 
> My problem is that she is peeing all over house. ive tried everything that experienced dog owners in my family have told me like: time-out, yell "no", spanking (wood spoon not metal dont worry lol), leaving in crate, giving less water etc. Non of these things work at all because when I let her out she pees anyway but gets sneakier every time.
> 
> I know Megan is still a pup but she is 13 weeks old and should know better by now. my dad had a Labrador that was potty trained by 9 weeks old he said. i know she knows better because she hides to go pee and won't let me catch her afterwards because shes knows she is so naughty. shes always goes under our dresser and it is impossible to get her out! the other day she did a poo poo under there and hole bedroom stinks now.
> 
> if anybody knows how i can make the naughty princess stop peeing all the darn time i would much appreciate it!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


I know I am tired and have a headache. But if this is not some kind of joke, then please call a reputable rescue organization and relinquish your dog now. Anyone that dosn't intuitively know not to "spank" and 13 wk old pup that probably dosn't weigh 2 lbs. yet is probably not qualified to own a Maltese! When she is gone you can go out and get a Lab. I do think (hope) this may be a prank, because anyone who stumbled across this site would know better than to confess to hitting a 13 week old Maltese pup with a wooden spoon and witholding water. This is a joke, right?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I STRONGLY agree. Call a rescue organization and give up this poor little dog. You do NOT know how to take care of a dog, much less than a maltese. Your post made me sick--how can you HIT a small puppy with WOODEN spoon-?? And witholding water--this is animal abuse--


----------



## fredsmama

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 2 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800301


> Well she posted at 8:13 and left at 8:16, so she didn't stick around long enough to soak up all the advice.
> Hopefully she will stumble upon us again. :blink:[/B]



I sent her a PM--her post made me sick--people like that do not need to EVER be dog OR cat owners-


----------



## cleooscar

I know it can be frustrating potty training a puppy especially if you're a first time owner. Please listen to all the good advice above and all the training tips. It takes lots and lots of love, patience and consistency but in the end you'll be rewarded with the sweetest and loving furbaby. I'm on my 5th Maltese puppy and I'm still learning. Potty training is still a challenge. Please be patient. Megan's so well worth it.


----------



## malahusk

To the original poster: if you feel you can not handle the issues of housetraing your puppy, I would be more than happy to take the little girl off your hands for you and give her a wonderful home, seriously. (one that does not own wooden spoons!) 

I must have lucked out in this department, I read so many issues on here about potty training problems. I got Tawni when she was only 7 weeks old, and she has maybe piddled on the kitchen floor (never carpet) maybe 3 x, and pooped maybe 4 times (once because she was ill after getting a vaccine, the others due to my neglect of not watching her) and when she did poop in the house it was always next to the back door or sliding glass door, almost like she knew those were the ways out. Never did I scold her for any accidents, I just looked at her sad little face, like she knew she did something wrong, and said "uh oh, what happened?" picked her up and took her outside to the grass. Tawni has not had an accident since she was 5 months old, she is 11 months now. I gave her full run of the house from day one, except when I would go to the store she went in her kennel in the kitchen. At around, 3 months we took away the kennel and used a baby gate, so she had more room to play or sleep when I was gone, but was still contained in the kitchen, I even left her with a small bowl of water. At night she slept in the kennel in the bedroom next to the bed, until she was 5 months old then she graduated to our bed, she wouldn't jump off. I think my advantage was I am a housewife so am here all the time, other than when I go to the store quickly, plus have 2 large dogs who come in & out so Tawni saw them go out to potty. 

It was frustrating in the beginning, especially when it is cold or raining, trying to tell a "infant" to go potty and they don't understand, I know I got upset a few times at the fact she wouldn't do anything when we would go out, but never got upset at her, just at the situation. Never did I hit her with anything. Now, I tell her go pee or go poo and she knows what to do and does it in a timely manner, thank God! And when she wants out, day or night, she comes and gets me.

You have to watch the puppy like a hawk, take her out every 30 minutes, rain or shine, and praise her for potty outside. Take her out immediately after eating, right after drinking, after playing, after waking up... All the time! It was 20 years since I housetrained a puppy and I got it done fairly quickly, not a 9 week speed record, but in my opinion quickly. (my big dogs started off outside so never had to potty trained them, they just knew when they started to come in, that inside wasn't the toilet area)


----------



## njdrake

Reading this makes me sad and angry. You've gotten some good advice already so please listen to it.
When I got Zoey as a pup a friend of mine that has Maltese gave me some good advice. She said "every time Zoey has an accident roll up a newspaper and beat yourself with it because you didn't take her out often enough". That's so true. I had her housebroken in a matter of a couple of weeks. It took a lot of patience and work. Please try patience and PLEASE don't ever hit your pup again. I can't imagine someone hitting a dog period and it makes me sad and angry to even think about it.


----------



## roxybaby22

You seem to think thayt by hitting your puppy, she will associate pain with peeing in the wrong spot. I can find two things wrong with that logic, you should never hit your puppy (even when she's an adult) and she does not associate your pain inflicting with going in the wrong spot. Instead, she thinks it is bad to pee infront of you, that is why she is hiding. She is not hiding from you just to get on your nerves and she probably thinks peeing in a secret spot is right.

You are blaming her, but YOU are the one confusing her. YOU are the one giving her the freedom to have accidents. YOU are the one expecting too much. You cannot compare a large breed to a small breed when potty training. Small breeds habve much smaller bladders, so they have to go more frequently. Please do not expect her to be fully potty trained as quickly as you want. If you are patient, positive, and persistent, it will happen in a reasonable amount of time.

I know this may be repetitive, but you seem to be ignoring us. Please just be patient and check out the pinned potty training thread on this forum. Many people on this forum are very forgiving, so please don't be scared off by some of the responses. We live and we learn.


----------



## littlemissy

Great advice everyone. :thumbsup: OP may feel attacked and may not post again but hopefully will take the advice to heart and know its meant in the spirit of what's best for the puppy in question and years of collective experience on this forum with this sensitive, wonderful breed.


----------



## mllecoco

Another great thing to do is carry special treats outside, as soon as the Maltese goes potty give her a treat!!! Positive feedback is the only way to go...Never hit with anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megansmom

ok thanks for all the info i like the idea of crate training. Only problem is I work mon-fri from 8-5 so how can i teach her at night where to pee when she is free during the day. i came home from work today and she peed everywhere again! :bysmilie: 

As far as spanking i really didnt "spank" i just gave a gentle distracting poke. dont want everyone to think im spanking my dog.

Thanks for all the great advice!

-KAREN


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 3 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800622


> ok thanks for all the info i like the idea of crate training. Only problem is I work mon-fri from 8-5 so how can i teach her at night where to pee when she is free during the day. i came home from work today and she peed everywhere again! :bysmilie:
> 
> As far as spanking i really didnt "spank" i just gave a gentle distracting poke. dont want everyone to think im spanking my dog.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


Can you come home at lunch to let the puppy out to potty? A puppy will NEVER learned to be potty trained if you are gone 9 hours a day. It will never learn to have a consistant schedule. Of course the puppy will pee everywhere while you are gone at work..it can't hold it that long so it will pee several times during a 9 hour window. You should never let a puppy just run around in your house free while you are gone. It needs to be confined to a crate or xpen while you are gone for its safety.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 3 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800622


> ok thanks for all the info i like the idea of crate training. Only problem is I work mon-fri from 8-5 so how can i teach her at night where to pee when she is free during the day. i came home from work today and she peed everywhere again! :bysmilie:
> 
> As far as spanking i really didnt "spank" i just gave a gentle distracting poke. dont want everyone to think im spanking my dog.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


Sorry, I've been MIA, and didn't read the entire thread. 

Since you are gone, close to 10-hours a day (including commuting), I would train on puppy pads.

With my Jops, Sammie, and Frankie, I gated off the kitchen area. They had their beds, food, water,
and pads. After they were used to the pads, I then let them have free run, as they always went back to
the pad. While home, if one went to the pad, I would praise like crazy!! "Good Girl", I would say, over and over,
then give a wee little treat. 

I did notice something about "spanking" your dog. Don't lay a hand your dog, in anger, EVER. Positive training
will come with positive results. 

Since you're away so long, get a nice size crate, or gate an area. Make sure you have a bed, food, water, and pad.
Ten hours is a long time. Perhaps have a dog-walker come once a day. I now have one twice a day, as I have several
doggies, and am not home during the day. 

Once again, don't EVER lay a hand on your dog.


----------



## malahusk

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 3 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800622


> ok thanks for all the info i like the idea of crate training. Only problem is I *work mon-fri from 8-5 so how can i teach her at night where to pee *when she is free during the day. i came home from work today and she peed everywhere again! :bysmilie:
> 
> As far as spanking i really didnt "spank" i just gave a *gentle distracting poke*. dont want everyone to think im spanking my dog.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


See the bold? 

You should have thought of this BEFORE you got a puppy! And now your "spanking with a wooden spoon (not metal)" has turned into a POKE!? As for everyone thinking you are spanking your dog, I don't think anyone here thinks you should own a dog! You have clearly stated you spank the poor little critter, now you claim you poke at her. 

I agree with an earlier post, you need to put up baby gates in your kitchen and line the floor with piddle pads. After a few weeks , remove one pad leaving the rest there to do the business. When there is no accident on the area where you removed the pad after a few weeks, remove a second pad. Repeat the process, every few weeks removing a pad. If an accident occurs in a no padded area, then repad entire floor and start all over. When all is said and done, with your work schedule, you will always need to leave at least one pad because you are gone too long for her to hold it, even as an adult, you would be pushing the limits. If she has an accident, don't scold her, it isn't her fault. At this rate with your work and all, potty training is going to be a long process, so don't rush it. You are looking at months, months & more months.

I have raised large breed dogs for 20+ years, this is my first toy breed, and there is a BIG difference in training. It truely is like having a baby.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Megansmom @ Jul 3 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800622


> ok thanks for all the info i like the idea of crate training. *Only problem is I work mon-fri from 8-5 *so how can i teach her at night where to pee when she is free during the day. i came home from work today and she peed everywhere again! :bysmilie:
> 
> As far as spanking i really didnt "spank" i just gave a gentle distracting poke. dont want everyone to think im spanking my dog.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice!
> 
> -KAREN[/B]


Yup, you shouldv'e thought about this *BEFORE *you bought a puppy. It's going to be super hard raising and potty training a puppy. You're a first time dog owner right? NO dog owner leaves any DOG of any AGE home alone that long. Dogs are social creatures. Especially maltese. The people that do work long hours, get a dog walker to come or someone comes home during lunch in during the middle of the day and walk/let the dog use the bathroom. You might want to think of containing her in an ex-pen while you're at work. Plenty of room to play, sleep, walk around, eat, and use the bathroom.


----------



## fredsmama

I have read your comments about your new maltese and was so upset. I hope that you read all the excellent advice the wonderful, caring people on this forum have given you. I, like others. just do not understand WHY you got a puppy when you are at work all day. Please take the advice and confine your puppy to the the kitchen ,etc. with food and water and pee pads. This little girl cannot hold her bowels all day. I agree with others who suggest that you give this puppy to someone who is better able to give it the love and attention that Maltese puppies absolutely need.
And please do not hit, scream or berate this little puppy for doing what she NEEDS to do when you are gone all day.


----------

